# من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي



## peter_1991 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

يا جماعة أنا جايب ليكم جهاز جبار جدا و فيما يلي مواصفات
أصدرت شركة dell أحدث جهاز من طراز XPS ألا و هو  XPS M2010 و المواصفات كالتالي:

المعالجات 


 المعالج الثنائي Intel ® Core T2700 (سرعة 2.33 جيجاهرتز/FSB سرعة 667 ميجاهرتز/مخزن مؤقت سعة 2 ميجابايت) 
المعالج الثنائي Intel® Duo T2600 (سرعة 2.16 جيجاهرتز/FSB سرعة 667 ميجاهرتز/مخزن مؤقت سعة 2 ميجابايت)
المعالج الثنائي Intel® Duo T2500 (سرعة 2 جيجاهرتز/FSB سرعة 667 ميجاهرتز/مخزن مؤقت سعة 2 ميجابايت)




نظام التشغيل 


 نسخة أصلية Windows Vista®  Ultimate
نسخة أصلية Windows Vista®  Home Premium
نسخة أصلية Windows Vista®  Home Basic

Vista. لمزيد من التفاصيل حول أنظمة Dell التي تُشغل إصدار Windows VistaTM يُرجى الرجوع إلى الموقع على العنوان التالي: www.dell.com/vista .   


شاشة العرض العريضة (Active Matrix TFT) والرسومات 



 شاشة عرض WSXGA + مقاس 20.1 بوصة مزودة بتقنية TrueLifeTM  لعرض التلفاز والألعاب والأفلام والصور. أوقات استجابة سريعة للحصول على حركة أكثر حيوية مما تقدمه اللوحات المسطحة الأكثر بطئًا. 

بطاقة رسومات ATI ذات القدرة على التنقل RADEONTM X1800 سعة 256 ميجابايت لتطبيقات الوسائط المتعددة المكثفة. 




الوسائط المتعددة والترفيه 


 الجيل التالي من MediaDirectTM 
قارئ بطاقة الذاكرة 13-في-2: لبطاقات Compact Flash Type I / II وMicroDrive وSD وMiniSD* وxD وMMC وRSMMC* وMemoryStick (MS) وMS Pro وMS Duo* وMS Pro Duo*)
مخرج فيديو VGA ومنفذ S-Video مع SPDIF ومكون فيديو عبر محول S-Video
المنافذ: SPDIF وصوت 7.1/5.1 تناظري وDVI-I ومنفذ فيديو S-Video ومكون فيديو ومركب فيديو و(منفذ واحد) 1394 و(أربعة منافذ) USB 2.0 وفتحة ExpressCard ومدخل خط/ميكروفون تناظري ومخرج سماعة رأس تناظري 
أقراص 8x DVD+/-RW* (قراءة وكتابة) مزودة بقدرة كتابة ثنائية المستوى* لأقراص DVD+R (قراءة)




الاتصالات 


 كاميرا ويب 1.3 ميجا بكسل وميكروفون صفيف مُدمجان للتواصل مع الأصدقاء وأفراد العائلة عبر برنامج رسائل فيديو فورية متعدد الأطراف 




الصوت 


 ثمانية مكبرات صوت ومضخم صوت لتجربة صوتية تماثل تلك التي يقدمها نظام ترفيه منزلي فائق. 




لوحة المفاتيح 


 لوحة مفاتيح لاسلكية كاملة قابلة لإعادة الشحن وماوس لاسلكي لتوفير الراحة والملاءمة. 
قابلة للفصل ومزودة بواجهة لاسلكية متصلة بقاعدة النظام عبر تقنية Bluetooth اللاسلكية.




وحدة التخزين 


 وحدة تخزين RAID 0 اختيارية لتخزين المزيد من الأفلام والموسيقى والصور بسعة تصل إلى 200 جيجابايت لوحدة تخزين البيانات الأدائية. 
قم بتخزين ملفات الرسومات أو الوسائط المتعددة كبيرة الحجم مع وحدة تخزين البيانات الأدائية ذات السعة التي تصل إلى 400 جيجابايت2 




إمكانية التوصيل 


 صفبف كامل من خيارات الاتصال التي تتضمن ما يلي: منفذ SPDIF وصوت 7.1/5.1 تناظري وDVI-I ومنفذ فيديو S-Video ومكون فيديو ومركب فيديو و(منفذ واحد) 1394 و(أربعة منافذ) USB 2.0 وفتحة ExpressCard ومدخل خط/ميكروفون تناظري ومخرج سماعة رأس تناظري
قارئ ذاكرة 13-في-2: لبطاقات Compact Flash Type I / II وMicroDrive وSD وSDIO وMiniSD* وxD وMMC وRSMMC* وMemoryStick (MS) وMemoryStick Pro وMemoryStick Duo* وMemoryStick Pro Duo*)

 و دلوئت حاسيبكم مع شوية صور للجهاز:



 الصورة اللي فاتت صورة للجهاز نفسة مش الشنطة بتاعتة الجهاز لما يتئفل يعمل شنطتة بنفسة
















دلوئتي مع أهم حاجة:
أنا عايش في قطر الجهاز هنا ب 13990 ريال قطري و الريال على ما أظن ب جنية و نص يعني مع حسبة بسيطة الجهاز دة ب20985 جنية

إللي عايز معلومات أكتر عن الجهاز ممكن يزور​ http://www.dell.com


----------



## Michael (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي*

جهاز باين علية تحفة

شكرا بجد على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي*

الف شكر ليك يا بيتر على هذا الجهاز الرائع


----------



## peter_1991 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي*

العفو يا جماعة و انا بتبرع أنو أي جهاز جديد ينزل أجيبهلكم هو و مواصفاتة​


----------



## trust enough (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي*

أيه ياعم الحلاوة دي بس ربنا يبارك فيك ونشوف حاجات زي دي كمان وكمان


----------



## peter_1991 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي*

شكرا ليك يا تراست و بإذن الرب أجيبلكم كمان و كمان​


----------



## peter_1991 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي*

يالا دة جهاز تاني بس المرادي من HP الشركة الشهيرة
معلش الجهاز معروض فيديو فاهحتلكم اللينك
http://h20435.www2.hp.com/#​


----------



## peter_1991 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي*

و دة جهاز تالت من DELL اسمة XPS 720 H2C:
Intel® CoreTM 2 Extreme QX6800 بإمكانية كسر سرعة المصنع إلى 3.46 جيجاهرتز



  نظام التشغيل  
 نسخة أصلية Windows Vista®  Ultimate
نسخة أصلية Windows Vista®  Business

تقدم Dell الأنظمة التي تُشغل إصدار Windows أصلي®  مزود بنظام تشغيل XP وقادرة على تشغيل أنظمة Windows VistaTM  . للحصول على مزيد من التفاصيل عن أنظمة Dell التي تعمل على نظام Windows Vista، انظر الموقع على العنوان: www.dell.com/vista .



   مجموعة الشرائح  
بطاقة NVIDIA®  nForce 680i SLITM  يُمكن MCP core logic من تشغيل بطاقتي رسومات معًا لمعالجة صورة واحدة. يتم توصيل الجميع باستخدام بطاقة PCI Express ذات نطاق عرض مضاعف 16 مرة للمساعدة في توفير خبرة مرئية كاملة.NVIDIA nForce®  680i SLITM مجموعة شرائح لـ Intel (D)6


مصممة لعشاق الريادة  NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI Intel Edition (D) 
تقنية NVIDIA SLI 2x16 
بنية ذاكرة DDR2 ثنائية X 
ذاكرة NVIDIA SLI-Ready  
وحدة تخزين NVIDIA MediaShield X 
إيثرنت NVIDIA Native Gigabit X 
تقنية NVIDIA FirstPacket  
تقنية NVIDIA DualNet  
الأداة المساعدة NVIDIA nTune X 
مكونات NVIDIA SLI المعتمدة X 
واجهة PCI Express X 
صوت شديد الوضوح X 
USB 2.0 X 

  الذاكرة  
 DDR27هي بنية ذاكرة تمكن الأنظمة من تحسين الأداء وخفض استهلاك الطاقة. تحدد سعة ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي RAM عدد البرامج التي يمكن تشغيلها في وقت واحد وكم البيانات التي يمكن أن تكون متاحة لبرنامج. كما يحدد أيضًا مدى سرعة أداء التطبيقات وعدد التطبيقات التي يمكن للمستخدم التبديل بينها بسهولة في وقت واحد. ببساطة، كلما زاد عدد وحدات ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي، زاد عدد البرامج التي يمكن تشغيلها بسلاسة وفي نفس الوقت. ذاكرة8DDR27SDRAM مزدوجة القناة سعة 4 جيجابايت (سرعة 667 ميجاهرتز أو 800 ميجاهرتز، ذاكرتا أو أربع ذاكرات DIMM).
يدعم الجهاز XPS 720H2C ذاكرة EPP لكسر سرعة الذاكرة بشكل مبسط>



  محركات الأقراص الثابتة  
 يدعم الكمبيوتر XPS 720 الإصدار H2C ما يصل إلى أربعة محركات أقراص ثابتة9، –موفرًا سعة محتملة تصل إلى 2.75 تيرابايت4. ومع وجود خيارات RAID 1 وRAID 0، يمكن تهيئة وحدة التخزين لتفي بالاحتياجات؛ سواء كانت لتخزين كميات كبيرة من الملفات أو لعمل نسخ احتياطية من معلومات النظام والملفات أو لتحسين الأداء مع أشرطة البيانات. 

بإمكان Dell شحن ما يصل إلى ثلاثة محركات أقراص صلبة مثبتة. محركات ثابتة4Serial ATA متعددة بسعة تصل إلى 2.75 تيرابايت
وحدة تخزين داخلية4محرك القرص الصلب أحادي الت سلسل ATA
شريط تسلسلي Serial ATA RAID 0 640 جيجابايت, محرك أقراص صلبة سعة 750 جيجابايت (7200 لفة في الدقيقة) محرك أقراص صلبة تسلسلي ATA/100 مع مخزن سعة 16 ميجابايت DataBurstTM ، شريط تسلسلي ATA RAID 0 Stripe سعة واحد تيرابايت، شريط تسلسلي ATA RAID 0 سعة واحد تيرابايت 



  محركات الأقراص الضوئية ومحرك الأقراص المرنة وقارىء الوسائط  
 تتوفر تهيئات محرك أقراص DVD+/-قراءة وكتابة متعدد, محرك أقراص DVD-ROM
يتوافر محرك القرص المرن 3.5 بوصة وقارئ الوسائط 13-في-1



   الرسومات  
 بطاقة رسومات NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX ثنائية سعة 768 ميجابايت - تقنية SLI ممكنة



   بطاقات الصوت  
 صوت عالي الدقة مدمج 7.1 من Intel
مكبر الصوت X-FiTM XtremeMusic (D)6



   مُسرع المرئيات  
 مُسرع المرئيات® PhysXTM مسرع المرئيات (اختياري)

ملاحظة: يجب أن تكون الألعاب مصممة بحيث تستفيد من المُسرع PhysX.  

  يُمكن الوصول إليه خارجيًا  
الفيديو: اثنان DVI وواحد S-Video
IEEE 1394 - موصل واحد أمامي وموصل واحد خلفي 6 دبابيس تسلسلية
USB: 10 منافذ (منفذان أماميان وستة منافذ خلفية ومنفذان داخليان)
الصوت: الصوت – أمامي: سماعة الرأس، الميكروفون؛ خلفي: دخل، خرج، ميكروفون، المحيط، مركز/LFE؛ صوت HDA 7.1 قنوي مدمج
الشبكة: شبكة جيجابت إيثرنت10 إيثرنت
المتوارث: 2 PS/منفذان ومنفذ تسلسلي واحد
1 - خرج S/P DIF (اختياري)

  فتحات التوسعة  
PCI: ثلاث فتحات
PCIe x1: فتحة واحدة
PCIe x16 (الرسومات): فتحتان
منفذ PCIe x8: فتحة واحدة

   الهيكل  

مصدر طاقة قدرة 1000 وات - التوافق مع صناعة SLI، ATX2.0، EPS12V، SSI
متاح خارجيًا: 2 ضوئي (5.25)، قارئ بطاقة وسائط 13-في-1 (2 × 5.25) ومحرك أقراص مرنة (3.5)
متاح داخليًا: 4×3.5 (HDD)
فتحات DIMM الذاكرة: أربع فتحات متوفرة
(الارتفاع × العرض × العمق): 22.5 بوصة × 8.6 بوصة × 24.25 بوصة (مع حامل)؛ 21.86 بوصة × 8.6 بوصة × 24.25 بوصة (مع حامل)
لوحة رئيسية 7-فتحات BTX (12.6 بوصة × 10.5 بوصة) 

و ادي صورتين أو تلاتة للجهاز:





















و إنشاء الله هابئى أدور واجيب كمان


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي*

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## remounmr (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من أجمل و أحلى لاب توبس شوفتها في حياتي*

*حرام عليك يا عم ايه الى بتعمله فى الناس ده كدا الناس تنتحر*


----------

